# where to buy Rhinestones?



## krneki (Sep 14, 2011)

I bought a R-wear studio starter kit which included some rhinestones (ss10 and ss16). Now I would like to buy some more rhinestones and I would like to know what is the *name of company* who makes those stones.
I know that there are many companies, but I'm interested in those in that kit... 
Can anyone please help me?


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

I would ask Rick Rivera from Roland. I have his contact info and I can shoot him a quick email : )

Brian


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

krneki said:


> I bought a R-wear studio starter kit which included some rhinestones (ss10 and ss16). Now I would like to buy some more rhinestones and I would like to know what is the *name of company* who makes those stones.
> I know that there are many companies, but I'm interested in those in that kit...
> Can anyone please help me?


Where did you buy your software and kit from? Different companies put together different packages.


----------



## krneki (Sep 14, 2011)

DivineBling said:


> Where did you buy your software and kit from? Different companies put together different packages.


thanks both of you 
I bought in Germany from company named Schulze from Berlin. I called them, but they don't know, cause they don't sell that any more.


----------



## krneki (Sep 14, 2011)

My Shirt Connect said:


> I would ask Rick Rivera from Roland. I have his contact info and I can shoot him a quick email : )
> 
> Brian


That would be great Thanks


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

krneki said:


> That would be great Thanks


I just heard back from Rick and he recommended that you contact the original company that you purchased from (Like what Stephanie recommended) and I saw that you already did that.

They would be the only ones that would know..... 

If you take a close up picture of the rhinestones, that you have left, and a picture of the glue on the back, we could get a pretty good idea of what type of stones they are....

Brian


----------



## cryshine (Oct 14, 2011)

these hot-fix stones are produced in Austria by Swarovski, Preciosa from Czechoslovakia and some other companies in China and Korea. Depends on the quality you want, and all these quality can be used with your r-wear studio.
However, for small amounts, there are many wholesalers around the world.


----------

